# Google- New IBS treatment shows potential in Phase 2 study - Science Codex



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*New IBS treatment shows potential in Phase 2 study*
*Science Codex*
Bethesda, MD (August 12, 2013) Ã¢Â€Â" Patients with diarrhea-predominant *irritable bowel syndrome*, or *IBS*-D, treated with eluxadoline achieved better clinical response and experienced more symptom improvement than those using placebo, according to a *...*

<nobr>*and more »*</nobr>

View the full article


----------

